# Serbian (BCS): Speaking on the telefone



## Roxannah_

Which one is it used in Serbian?

Volim da pričam preko telefona
Volim da pričam na telefon

Thanks


----------



## Kjara

I would use *volim da pričam preko telefona*, since the second one you suggested is incorrect.
I think you could also say *volim da pričam telefonom*


----------



## Roxannah_

Hvala puno Kjara.


----------



## phosphore

I would say "telefonom" only, but "preko telefona" sounds (and is) correct too.


----------



## DenisBiH

Nama je profesorica u gimnaziji isto meni se čini naglašavala kako je "na telefon" pogrešno, ilustrirajući to čini mi se scenom kako neko fizički stoji na telefonu i priča.

No "pričam na telefon" očito ne govori ništa o mojoj lokaciji tokom govora (jer bi inače bilo pričam na telefon*u*), no o načinu obavljanja radnje pričanja (ima li lingvistički termin za to? "priloška fraza" ili nešto slično)

Ako je "Pričao je *na telefon*" pogrešno, da li je pogrešno i recimo "Kritičari su ga dočekali *na nož*"?


----------



## phosphore

Profesori često pričaju takve gluposti (možda se kad idem na fakultet penjem na njegov krov? pošto je na=iznad), a istina je da predlozi imaju više značenja i da se ona ne mogu lako objasniti. Ovde konkretno, mom uhu "pričati na telefon" zvuči netačno (ali takva upotreba predloga "na" može u nekom trenutku i u mom dijalektu da se gramatikalizuje i da za sto godina zvuči sasvim obično), ali "zvati na telefon" ne. Moglo bi da se kaže da na+akuzativ znači kretanje koga u "pričati na telefon" nema, a u "zvati na telefon" ili "dočekati na nož" ima, ali to je onako wild guess.


----------



## Duya

Zapravo, taj profesorski omiljeni smor se odnosi na upotrebu "_Halo. Pera je na telefonu._" no, kao što kažeš, nema nijednog razloga zašto to ne bi bilo pravilno. 

Po meni "pričati na telefon" nije pravilno, ali ne iz tih bukvalističkih razloga: naime, "na+akuzativ" ima značenje kretanja ka objektu, koje zaista ne postoji u pričanju telefonom, i ne može imati značenje sredstva. Uporedi _*_"_sviram na klavir_", _*_"_kucam na tastaturu_".


----------



## doorman

Heh, čudno. Ja, pak, uvijek _pričam na telefon_, nikad _preko telefona_, a pogotovo ne _telefonom_ (potonja mi zvuči prečudno). Ipak, _preko telefona_ mogu sve drugo samo ne _pričati_:
_dogovarati se preko telefona_
_riješiti stvar/problem preko telefona_
itd...


----------



## DenisBiH

Moguće da je u pitanju nekakvo poopćenje tog na+akuzativ među nekim govornicima/govorima...

"Raditi na proviziju" isto ne označava kretanje, ali meni dosta ok zvuči. Ili je to analogijom od "na crno"? Pa "disati na škrge/nos/usta" (ili tu ima značenje kretanja oksigena?)

Ali, šta ćemo sa "govoriti naglas"? Ili je to od *iz*govoriti pa opet kretanje? Ima još standardnih (u HJP su svi nabrojani) priloga koji čini se dolaze od na+akuzativ (ako se ne varam) : naprečac, naoko, naizgled, namah...možda bi bilo interesantno vidjeti da li svi dolaze od konstrukcija koje su uključivale kretanje...

Duya, može biti da je bilo to "na telefonu".


----------



## Duya

U "govoriti naglas" je prilog "naglas", a ne spoj "na glas", pa druga razmatranja ne vrijede.

Da budemo precizni, "pričati" i
"telefon" baš i ne idu zajedno. Dvoje ljudi mogu _razgovarati_ ali ne mogu _pričati_. Ova pervazivna upotreba glagola _pričati_ na sve i svašta je novijeg datuma i obilježje je razgovornog stila; u najmanju ruku, treba ga izbjegavati u formalnijem kontekstu. Ne bih dalje da izigravam učitelja... 

Meni je OK "razgovarati/dogovarati se/čuti se" i "telefonom" a i "preko telefona". S druge strane "na telefon" se može samo "javiti"

Dobri su ti primjeri "disati na škrge/usta/nos". Tu je još i "roniti na dah", "pecati na mamac". U pitanju jeste neka vrsta akuzativa sredstva, moraću sutra da provjerim šta kažu gramatike...


----------



## Roxannah_

I can't understand much of this discussion unfortunetely... is Kjara correct?


----------



## DenisBiH

> U "govoriti naglas" je prilog "naglas", a ne spoj "na glas", pa druga razmatranja ne vrijede.


Pitanje je ipak mislim je li etimološki porijeklo od na+akuzativ. To što je neko odlučio u nekom trenutku da to zvanično proglasi prilogom i piše spojeno je važno, ali sekundarno za pitanje originalne upotrebe na+akuzativ.




> Da budemo precizni, "pričati" i
> "telefon" baš i ne idu zajedno. Dvoje ljudi mogu _razgovarati_ ali ne mogu _pričati_. Ova pervazivna upotreba glagola _pričati_ na sve i svašta je novijeg datuma i obilježje je razgovornog stila; u najmanju ruku, treba ga izbjegavati u formalnijem kontekstu. Ne bih dalje da izigravam učitelja...


Istina, moj je osjećaj za stil veoma slab do nikakav, no sa čisto tehničkog aspekta, razgovor preko telefona )) je simplex komunikacija u kojoj informacije obično u svakom trenutku teku jednosmjerno. 

Ja i drug sjedimo u restoranu i pričam mu o mom novom poslu.
Ja na telefon pričam drugu o mom novom poslu (dok razgovaramo)

Ne vidim baš razliku.


----------



## doorman

Je li možda čisto stvar u tome da se u _gotovim izrazima_ često ne primijenjuju pravila gramatike, već se oni prihvaćaju kao takvima? Recimo, jedan očiti primjer je
_Mislim na Dunju._
Ovdje se opet susreće konstrukcija na + akuzativ, ali zapravo nema nikakvog kretanja niti akcije. Možda se jednostavno radi o tome da je ograničeno mnogo prijedloga i beskonačno mnogo situacija / konstrukcija u kojima se oni mogu naći?

Slažem se, Duya, da je korištenje glagola _pričati_ u svakakvim kontekstima uzelo malo previše maha, ali možda je to samo duh individualističkog doba u kojem (sada) živimo


----------



## DenisBiH

Možda je ipak jednostavno riječ o razvoju jezika. Evo HJP definicije za razgovarati:



> 2.    * pričati s kim* u neposrednom doticaju [razgovarati o djeci]


----------



## doorman

DenisBiH said:


> Istina, moj je osjećaj za stil veoma slab do nikakav, no sa čisto tehničkog aspekta, razgovor preko telefona )) je simplex komunikacija u kojoj informacije obično u svakom trenutku teku jednosmjerno.


Ali je _duplex-enabled_ 



DenisBiH said:


> Ne vidim baš razliku.


Razlika se sve više i više gubi, ali ona definitivno postoji: razgovarati podrazumijeva izlaganje svojih argumenata / teza / itd te saslušanje sugovornikovih, dok je _pričati_ u prvom redu subjektivna radnja. Informacija je potpuna u rečenici _Ja pričam_, dok u rečenici _Ja razgovaram_ ona to nije.


----------



## DenisBiH

Roxannah_ said:


> I can't understand much of this discussion unfortunetely... is Kjara correct?




Yes, all the Serbian speakers here seem to agree with Kjara. The discussion is more about the modern usage of "na telefon".


----------



## Majalj

Roxannah_ said:


> I can't understand much of this discussion unfortunetely... is Kjara correct?


 
There doesn't seem to be an agreement on this.  However, all three versions (_na telefon_, _preko telefona _and _telefonom_) would be perfectly understood by native speakers.


----------



## DenisBiH

Majalj said:


> There doesn't seem to be an agreement on this.  However, all three versions (_na telefon_, _preko telefona _and _telefonom_) would be perfectly understood by native speakers.




Now we're about to confuse Roxannah_ some more.  It does seem that the disagreement over the stated incorrectness of "na telefon" comes only from a Bosnian and a Croatian speaker so far, and focuses more on modern everyday usage, so you should be safe Roxannah_.


----------



## Roxannah_

It's just fascinating that there seems to be such a heated discussion over something as simple as this. It's even more fascinating to know that even 2 Serbs don't agree with each other over the same thing when Serbian is their native language. Makes me want to run from BCS and start learning Zulu


----------



## DenisBiH

Roxannah_ said:


> It's just fascinating that there seems to be such a heated discussion over something as simple as this. It's even more fascinating to know that even 2 Serbs don't agree with each other over the same thing when Serbian is their native language. Makes me want to run from BCS and start learning Zulu




Ah, but doesn't that make it all the more interesting? I visit the Nordic languages forum from time to time and see some interesting things there as well - such as individuals spelling words in a particular way as a conscious personal or political statement. 

And it also makes for some interesting combinations. My own (highly subjective and quite possibly incorrect) impression is that Croatian speakers very often have strong opinions on lexis/lexicon and (reforms of) spelling, and Serbian speakers on grammar and proper pronunciation. So that could be the reason for a heated discussion here or there. But now I'm way off topic so best stop here.

But anyway, which other language(s) would allow you to say "up there the mountains are burning worse" with "Gore gore gore gore"?


----------



## doorman

Roxannah_ said:


> It's just fascinating that there seems to be such a heated discussion over something as simple as this.


We are a passionate people 

On a more serious note, the discussion in fact diverted from your original post and shifted to _pričati_ vs _razgovarati_ while using the phone.


----------



## doorman

DenisBiH said:


> But anyway, which other language(s) would allow you to say "up there the mountains are burning worse" with "Gore gore gore gore"?



Dobro si se toga sjetio!


----------



## Roxannah_

DenisBiH said:


> Ah, but doesn't that make it all the more interesting?



No... not when you're a foreigner trying to learn the language 



doorman said:


> On a more serious note, the discussion in fact diverted from your original post and shifted to _pričati_ vs _razgovarati_ while using the phone.



And have you guys reached any conclusions regarding pričati vs razgovorati?
I've got the answer to my question... carry on then, don't mind me


----------



## Duya

Roxannah_ said:


> And have you guys reached any conclusions regarding pričati vs razgovorati? I've got the answer to my question... carry on then, don't mind me



We thought you gave up long time ago...


----------



## phosphore

Trebalo bi pogledati kod Stevanovića koji meni sada nije pri ruci. Akuzativ sa predlogom "na" ima u svakom slučaju više potpuno odvojenih značenja (sad pišem napamet):

- nepravi objekat "mislim na tebe",
- odredba cilja "idem na put",
- odredba načina "radim na crno", "vičem na sav glas",
- odredba vremena "dolazim na leto", "dođi na trenutak",
- dopuna prideva "osetljiv na sunce",
- drugo "prebili su ga na mrtvo ime", "priča na praznu glavu", itd.

Meni se, međutim, "pričam na telefon" ne uklapa ni u jednu od ovih funkcija akuzativa sa predlogom "na", ta konstrukcija nije gramatična u mom idiomu i mislim da nije gramatična u standardnom jeziku. Pretpostavljam da je nastala po analogiji sa "javljam se na telefon", "zovem na telefon" i sl. i moguće je da je gramatikalizovana u nekim govorima ali ne i u standardu.


----------



## Majalj

Pričam na mikrofon?  Slušam na slušalice?  

Čak: Provodim vrijeme na internetu?


----------



## phosphore

I would say "pričam preko mikrofona", "slušam preko slušalica" and "na internetu" is a locative.


----------



## Majalj

Gledam na televiziji?  

This is really an honest question.  I was never aware I was making mistakes with this.  I always used to _pričati na telefon_...


----------



## Duya

Majalj said:


> Gledam na televiziji?



Locative again .



Majalj said:


> This is really an honest question.  I was never aware I was making mistakes with this.  I always used to _pričati na telefon_...



We all have certain dialectal, sociolectal or idiolectal expressions not recorded in the standard, and we may or may not want to correct them; I certainly purposefully keep some of mine (_inat_...  ). Sometimes, it's really a standard's shortcoming, which is too inertial to adopt to new (or old but widespread) tendencies in natural language. I think, however, that it's important to be aware what the feature is non-standard or sub-standard. 

Anyway, "pričam na telefon" is borderline and should really be double-checked, rather than relying on Phosphore's or my impressions. Still, I find his argument above convincing. (I'm not even a linguist, but an engineer; engineers wannabe linguists are probably the worst kind, because they usually want to apply engineering principles of problem solution to a field where completely other laws are in effect .)


----------



## DenisBiH

Interesantna podjela, phosphore, hvala na sistematizaciji. 

Šta bi od ovoga ti smatrao pravilnim, i za sve što je pravilno, u koju bi kategoriju stavio?

disati- na nos, na usta, na škrge
raditi/ploviti/kretati se- na paru, na vesla, na električni pogon, na vjetar, na baterije, na struju, na navijanje
grijati se- na drva, na ugalj, na plin
piti- na slamku
igrati- na sreću, na pobjedu, na kartu x (straha recimo)
dobiti/pobijediti/uhvatiti- na prevaru, na silu, na prepad

Te ovaj primjer, August Šenoa, "Seljačka buna":



> Teško mi je bilo. Sto puta *bio sam se na nože*, *na sablju ogledao* po krajini sa Turcima, a sad me ovako zarobiše, ni da sam izbacio pušku.


----------



## Roxannah_

Duya said:


> We thought you gave up long time ago...



Nikad!


----------



## doorman

Duya said:


> (I'm not even a linguist, but an engineer; engineers wannabe linguists are probably the worst kind, because they usually want to apply engineering principles of problem solution to a field where completely other laws are in effect .)



Same problem here


----------



## DenisBiH

doorman said:


> Same problem here




Here as well.


----------



## DenisBiH

Savremeni srpskohrvatski jezik II/Sintaksa - Mihailo Stevanović



> Акузативом с предлогом на се и уопште нарочито често одређује на који начин се врши оно што се казује управним глаголом:
> 
> Прела свилу *на златно вретено* (нар. песма). - *На смрт* се је Јово разбољео (исто) - Да ме хођеш избавит, Јоване, / Ил' *на благо* или *на јунаштво* (исто)


Ide nakon toga još primjera. Koje je značenje termina "upravni glagol"?


----------



## Duya

DenisBiH said:


> Koje je značenje termina "upravni glagol"?



Mislim da to znači "onaj koji upravlja sintagmom", tj. glavni.


----------



## doorman

DenisBiH said:


> Koje je značenje termina "upravni glagol"?


Mene to podsjeća na upravni govor, pa bi tom logikom rekao da tu _upravni_ stoji za _direktni_, tj. onaj glagol koji ima direktni objekt ...


----------



## DenisBiH

Hvala Duya, nisam mogao nešto puno na gugletu )) da nađem.



doorman said:


> Mene to podsjeća na upravni govor, pa bi tom logikom rekao da tu _upravni_ stoji za _direktni_, tj. onaj glagol koji ima direktni objekt ...



Hmm, zar to ne bi bio "prelazni glagol" i u srpskom? Osim toga _razboljeti se_ nije prelazni, nego povratni, pa ne bi pasao ovaj primjer gore,.


----------



## phosphore

DenisBiH said:


> Interesantna podjela, phosphore, hvala na sistematizaciji.
> 
> Šta bi od ovoga ti smatrao pravilnim, i za sve što je pravilno, u koju bi kategoriju stavio?
> 
> disati- na nos, na usta, na škrge
> raditi/ploviti/kretati se- na paru, na vesla, na električni pogon, na vjetar, na baterije, na struju, na navijanje
> grijati se- na drva, na ugalj, na plin
> piti- na slamku
> igrati- na sreću, na pobjedu, na kartu x (straha recimo)
> dobiti/pobijediti/uhvatiti- na prevaru, na silu, na prepad
> 
> Te ovaj primjer, August Šenoa, "Seljačka buna":


 
Po meni su svi ovi primeri korektni a ilustruju akuzativ načina ili, eventualno, sredstva. Jedino za poslednji primer ne znam jer ga baš i ne razumem, kako se "ogledao" na noževe i sablje?

Mogao bi da nam napišeš šta kaže na kraju Stevanović.


----------



## DenisBiH

phosphore said:


> Po meni su svi ovi primeri korektni a ilustruju akuzativ načina ili, eventualno, sredstva. Jedino za poslednji primer ne znam jer ga baš i ne razumem, kako se "ogledao" na noževe i sablje?
> 
> Mogao bi da nam napišeš šta kaže na kraju Stevanović.




Na kraju pasusa? Hoću, čim dođem kući (btw, "Savremeni srpskohrvatski jezik" I i II su dostupni online, doduše manje nego legalno pretpostavljam pa ne smijem ostaviti link ovdje javno)

Što se tiče Šenoe:

Bio sam se na nože - Bio sam se noževima ili Bio sam se na način kako se to obično radi kad se noževi koriste u borbi
Ogledao sam se na sablju - Ogledao sam se (na megdanu) sabljom, Ogledao sam se (na megdanu) na način kako se to radi kad se sablja koristi u borbi

Ovdje je ogledati se u ovom značenju ispod.



> *2. * (s kim) oprobati se, iskušati se, natjecati se s kime u snazi, vještini, znanju, odmjeriti snage, vrijednosti itd.


Ima li suštinske razlike između "odredba sredstva" i "odredba načina" ovdje? Zavisno od odabira sredstva mijenja se i način.


----------



## phosphore

Malo je neobičan red reči pa sam ja protumačio da se "bio ogledao na sablje i noževe" i onda mi ništa nije bilo jasno. 

Primer je u svakom slučaju neobičan, ali rekao bih da je oba puta akuzativ u funkciji odredbe sredstva (mada ja zaista nisam neki stručnjak).  Razlika između odredbi načina i sredstva jeste ta što bi odredba načina trebala da odgovara na pitanje "kako", a odredba sredstva na "čime".


----------



## DenisBiH

phosphore said:


> Malo je neobičan red reči pa sam ja protumačio da se "bio ogledao na sablje i noževe" i onda mi ništa nije bilo jasno.
> 
> Primer je u svakom slučaju neobičan, ali rekao bih da je oba puta akuzativ u funkciji odredbe sredstva (mada ja zaista nisam neki stručnjak).  Razlika između odredbi načina i sredstva jeste ta što bi odredba načina trebala da odgovara na pitanje "kako", a odredba sredstva na "čime".




Ma da, to se i meni vrzmalo po glavi otkako je ovdje prvi put spomenuta "odredba sredstva" ali nekako ne vidim potrebu za takvom jasnom distinkcijom

Hoću reći, bez obzira što na+akuzativ se može činiti da referira na sredstvo vršenja radnje, zapravo se i tada radi o načinu vršenja radnje.

Ako pijem na slamku, onda čime pijem - pijem slamkom, kako pijem - pijem kako se obično pije kad se pije slamkom 

Možda je u nekim slučajevima manje vidljivo da se radi o odredbi načina, kao u prvom Stevanovićevom primjeru ali i tu je vjerovatno odredba načina u pitanju.

Možda nešto kao poput danas "jede zlatnom kašikom" sa prenesenim značenjem. Evo još jedan primjer:



> Pa ćeš biti gospođa kraljica, presti svilu na zlatno vreteno, svilu presti, na svili sjediti, a nositi divu i kadivu.



Ali može biti i da se varam.


----------



## Maja

I always "pričam telefonom".

- telefonom govoriti 
ili
- javiti, saopštiti, govoriti preko telefona.	 (source)http://www.vokabular.org/?lang=sr&search=telefon&Submit=Претрага+речника


----------

